
Germany tells Netanyahu: We are responsible for the Holocaust - ComputerGuru
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-34599706
======
venomsnake
The whole affair was pretty hilarious. Of course the way Germany has
internalized the WWII atrocities is totally unhealthy and will backlash
brutally soon. And Israel is moving to the right with blazing speed - so we
are up for interesting times.

~~~
mirimir
This Land Is Mine, by Nina Paley

[https://vimeo.com/50531435](https://vimeo.com/50531435)

